# breastfed infant + zantac = green poops???



## 3inclothdiapers (Nov 18, 2004)

ds (5 weeks old) has been on zantac for 48 hours now for possible silent reflux (no official diagnosis, just going off of symptoms). Starting this morning his poops are very green and nasty and he's going more often. His poops were already mucusy but weren't green until today. I'm still wondering if I'm totally wrong about the reflux diagnosis and there's something else going on. Will zantac cause the green poops or does it sound like there's something else going on? (His episodes of crying are very similar to his older brother's as an infant; he had allergic colitis, not reflux. I thought we might be dealing with silent reflux this time because the poops weren't bad up till now. Now I'm rethinking things and wondering if it IS actually the same thing big brother had).

If anyone knows anything about this, please LMK!


----------



## MOM2ANSLEY (May 19, 2003)

ds and dd took zantac, no green poops (until they were on solids
)


----------



## katiesmom (Dec 11, 2003)

Ds has been on Zantac since Fri and no green poops here either.


----------

